# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Φώτα σε παπάκι glx δυσλειτουργία

## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Καλησπέρα , το μηχανάκι δουλεύει κανονικά δηλαδή το βολάν στέλνει ρεύμα στο μπουζί κ γίνονται οι απαραίτητες εναυσεις,  τα φώτα σε ρελαντί ή σε χαμηλές στροφές ίσα που ανάβει όταν αυξησω στροφές αρχίζει κ αυξάνει η φωτεινοτητα . Τι μπορεί να φταίει ; άλλαξα έναν πυκνωτή στο βολάν έχει σημασία η πολικότητα τού; σημειώνεται η μπαταρία πρέπει να είναι θανατωμένη , 10.75v κ μετά από δύο μέρες φόρτισης με τα βίας στα 11. 35v. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## qsd330

ο πυκνωτης αν ειναι ηλεκτρολιτικοσ εχει συμασια η πολικοτητα του αν τον βαλεις αναποδα θα σκασει σχετικα αμεσως.
αν η μπαταρια σου δεινει 11 βολτ (12αρα δεν ειναι?) φωρτισμενη και χωρις να ειναι συνδεμενη καπου πας για αλλη

----------


## nyannaco

Η μπαταρία είναι.

----------

vasilimertzani (18-07-16)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> Η μπαταρία είναι.


Η μπαταρία έχει σημασία για την λειτουργία των φώτων; δεν είναι μόνο για φλας κορνα ή κ μίζα; τα φώτα δεν παίρνουν απευθείας ρεύμα από βολάν;

----------


## vasilism

τα φωτα στα παπια παιρνουν κατευθειαν απο το βολαν.εναλλασομενη ταση.η μπαταρια ειναι για μιζα κορνα και φλας.

----------


## vasilimertzani

H μπαταρια ειναι απαραιτητη στην λειτουργια καθοτι αν δεν υπαρχει ,να καταναλωνει ποσοστο απο το ρευμα που παραγεται θα σου καιγονται λαμπες.
Μετρα ποση ταση βγαζει στο ρελαντι και ποσο στις 3000 στρ.Μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να εχει καει ο ανορθωτης παντως.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Αν τα καταλαβαίνω καλά 1 πυκνωτης 2 ανορθωτής 3 πολλαπλασιαστής 4 ασφάλεια . Τι να μετρήσω ;μόνο ο  ανορθωτής έχει 5 pins καλωδια

----------


## JOUN

Οπως σου ειπαν αλλαξε μπαταρια και αν δεν παιξει τοτε το ψαχνεις παραπανω.Μην ασχολεισαι πριν το κανεις,τζαμπα χανεις τον χρονο σου.

----------


## Panoss

Το 3 στην εικόνα είναι ο ανορθωτής.

Υπάρχει κι αυτό.
Κι αυτό.

Βρήκα και το ελληνικό για c50! Πρέπει να εγγραφείς στο site πρώτα:
https://4-stroke.net/download/workshop-manual/121-workshop-manual-honda-c50-greek-version


Αυτό στη σελίδα 78 έχει την εικόνα:
c50_electrics.jpg

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Αν τα καταλαβαίνω καλά 1 πυκνωτης 2 ανορθωτής 3 πολλαπλασιαστής 4 ασφάλεια . Τι να μετρήσω ;μόνο ο  ανορθωτής έχει 5 pins καλωδια


1.φλασερ
2.ηλεκτρονικη
3.ανορθωτης
4.ασφαλεια ή βαλβιδα φρενου.

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (02-08-16)

----------

